# Poll: Paxil gives you C or D?



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Hi. I'd like to know how many of you have gotten D or C with Paxil. I am reluctant to start it until December but I have been offered to join a "tuna" (music group) and I would love to, but I know my anxiety will step in the way. I guess I will have to give Paxil a try if I want to even think about joining. So, is it D or C? Please specify what kind of IBS you are too.Thanks...


----------



## 3fans8 (May 3, 2002)

When I started paxil I got a little d and headaches thats all I got but it was worth it to make it through the first 2 weeks.I'm the d type anyway, but after a week or 2 it was gone and now I feel great after almost 2 months. My stomach never hurts anymore, and before I started paxil it hurt everyday all day long. I would give it a try and dont listen to the things you have heard I didnt want to start it either but my doc thought it was right for me and now I'm so glad I didnt listen to what I had heard and started it, everyones different. Like I said now I'm feeling normal again. Good Luck give it a shot


----------



## JennyBean (Mar 23, 2002)

I'm normally C, but when I started Paxil, it regulated me; I was pooping pretty normally, not C or D. But now that I've been on it for about 5 or 6 months, I am back to mainly C, but not as bad as it used to be.If you go on Paxil, ask for Paxil CR, I've heard good things about it. Not as bad side effects, so you might not have to worry at all about getting D.


----------



## 3fans8 (May 3, 2002)

I started with paxil cr and I still had d for the first week or so, but now I'm on reg paxil and it didnt effect me for the switch. Good Luck


----------



## pokeytoe (Aug 10, 2002)

I take regular Paxil, 20mg in the morning and 20 mg in the evening. I had Diareah for 4 months and then started the Paxil but the D continued. So the doc also put me on librax and Lomotil and all this has made me normal. So i hope this is some help for you., take care.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Thanks for your suggestions. I have taken librax and it works good with the spasms, not the D percï¿½ but I guess it helps some. 3fans8, did you take anything to help with the D those first two weeks?I am currently on zyprexa (one week already) and I guess it is working fine, but I need more time to see how does it affect my body.Thanks to all.


----------



## CaseyL (Jul 23, 2001)

I had a lot more D on Paxil, but then I was a D type to begin with. I have noticed a big difference since stopping the Paxil.


----------



## JanEllen (Sep 24, 2001)

Paxil made my diarrhea worse.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

For the ones that had D: How long did you take the Paxil?


----------

